# April 2011 Photo Thread



## stowpirate (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 7, 2011)

Arriva London DW 316 [LJ10 CVC] by cybertect, on Flickr




Wapping World by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## funky_sessions (Apr 7, 2011)

shed? - selective colour by Funky Strawberry, on Flickr





shed? by Funky Strawberry, on Flickr




at the shed with loz and jess by Funky Strawberry, on Flickr

I can't decide if I prefer the black and white, or the selective colour. - thoughts anyone?


----------



## kittyP (Apr 7, 2011)

SP- Where are your pics taken? 

FS- I actually prefer the last one. Less pretentious and better character


----------



## funky_sessions (Apr 7, 2011)

kittyP said:


> SP- Where are your pics taken?
> 
> FS- I actually prefer the last one. Less pretentious and better character


 
Kitty - yeah, I like the last one most, but from the two black and white, I can't choose between them. I like the small amount of color, but i'm not sure about it.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 7, 2011)

funky_sessions said:


> Kitty - yeah, I like the last one most, but from the two black and white, I can't choose between them. I like the small amount of color, but i'm not sure about it.


 
If its between the two BnW ones then the one without the colour. 
I know f-all about photography but I know what I like and to me, the one with colour is pretty but looks a bit 'wallet photo' iykwim?
BnW is lovely.


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 7, 2011)

kittyP said:


> SP- Where are your pics taken?
> 
> FS- I actually prefer the last one. Less pretentious and better character



Angel and Moggie Thornham Magna Village. The Railway is near Muntons Stowmarket on river path. The others are Ipswich, Suffolk.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 7, 2011)

Droppin Science Bboys


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 7, 2011)

funky_sessions said:


> I can't decide if I prefer the black and white, or the selective colour. - thoughts anyone?


 
The selective colour has better grain, the bw has better eye detail however but is too over exposed, the colour is the best of the three tho looks a little like it's been overly softened, but in any case is a much better photograph of your subject in that it captures them much better.  The Bw nearly has the same capture but if it was in colour you'd seen the eye smiling more which is totally removed in the selective colour version due to over saturation. 

For me portraiture is all about the eyes.


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 8, 2011)

Its the spring and I'm finally taking more than 2 pictures a month! yay!

Ahem, some below.

















And more on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Tankus (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Tankus (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## ToothlessFerret (Apr 9, 2011)

Pentax K110D
An ancient obscure mf prime - Tokina-Special Auto 28mm.
Gimp.
Taken today at Three Holes, Cambs.
Prices real, not post edited.


----------



## silverfish (Apr 10, 2011)

View from my office


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 10, 2011)

silverfish said:


> View from my office


Dude, close the fucking window, you've had a flood!


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 10, 2011)

Me and my shadow by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## ToothlessFerret (Apr 10, 2011)

Mr Mawkins the Crow Scarer
Today on Halfpenny Field, Elm, the Fens.
Pentax K110D
Old MF prime - Tokina-special Auto 28mm


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 10, 2011)

SP you got scratches on your lens ?
Like the one above looking up power line 5606695114_9826c195b6_z.jpg

Crow Scarer


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 10, 2011)

Hiphop Fanatic | World Headquarters | Newcastle


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 10, 2011)

^


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 10, 2011)

Brighton Marathon set - http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157626345031675/


----------



## Forkboy (Apr 11, 2011)

First pictures in well over a year... still v.rusty..


----------



## Forkboy (Apr 11, 2011)

and one more:


----------



## silverfish (Apr 11, 2011)

Cor like your number four


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 11, 2011)

It will be a project to capture the pure joy I experienced lying in the sunshine in this field.


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 11, 2011)

This afternoon at Sizewell. This looks as if it could easily be flooded?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 12, 2011)

Oops, my second set of pics was meant to be in here.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 13, 2011)

The Shard: West side glazing by cybertect, on Flickr




Carshalton Rail by cybertect, on Flickr




Brunswick Court by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 14, 2011)

cybertect said:


> Me and my shadow by cybertect, on Flickr


 
Really nice!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 14, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


>



Good photo. It makes me think 'Bride of Reanimator'.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 14, 2011)

Out at lunch time today




To see more by cybertect, on Flickr





In London by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 15, 2011)

Southwark Bridge Panorama by cybertect, on Flickr

View Large


----------



## blueplume (Apr 15, 2011)

i love that whole April thread!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 16, 2011)

Riverbank House by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Apr 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
yummy


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 16, 2011)

cybertect said:


> yummy


 


There's a few more shots on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There's a few more shots on Flickr


 
I noticed 

OK, it's not a Deltic...




Southern 377304 by cybertect, on Flickr

non-railway




The Shard: Southwark Street by cybertect, on Flickr

I'm thoroughly enjoying a demo version of Silver EfEx Pro at the moment.

trying to work out whether it's worth €199 for some very nice b/w film emulation.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 17, 2011)

I like that guiness one, on first look your eye screams out what the hell am I looking at but as you start following the lines and the directions of the head you go ooh.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Artaxerxes said:


> I like that guiness one, on first look your eye screams out what the hell am I looking at but as you start following the lines and the directions of the head you go ooh.


 
That particular scene was my favourite of the day. I took about 8 shots of it, and had a tough time deciding which one to go with.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 17, 2011)

Rib ride by cybertect, on Flickr




Hollywood-on-Thames by cybertect, on Flickr




Watermark Place by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Apr 17, 2011)

This is more interesting 'because it can be done' than for any other merit.

I was up on Epsom Downs this afternoon; fifteen miles away from the centre of town. I had my iPhone and a pair of binoculars with me and I wondered how well it would work if I put the phone up to the binoculars' eyepiece to take a pic. 

Not brilliant, but a lot better than I expected, as it turns out.

As you can see, the haze over London was pretty awful. Even with the naked eye it was difficult to see much. I did run it through Photoshop to try to make the best of it.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 18, 2011)

^ b/w shot


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 18, 2011)

My Son in Intensive care and being transferred to another hospital on Friday


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 18, 2011)

Some images while walking the dogs around Addenbrooke's Hospital


----------



## cybertect (Apr 19, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> My Son in Intensive care and being transferred to another hospital on Friday


 
Ow! Good luck with that.




Text by cybertect, on Flickr





Bike! by cybertect, on Flickr





Where's my jet pack? by cybertect, on Flickr





The loneliness of the lunchtime distance runner by cybertect, on Flickr





Q by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 22, 2011)

A 12-shot stitched pano for Easter, taken from Tower Bridge Wednesday lunch time.

View Large (4618 x 1024)




Thames pano, April 2011 by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## veracity (Apr 22, 2011)

@stowpirate hope your son's doing ok


some pics from last week's Chorlton Big Green Festival:




P1030253 by veracity74, on Flickr




P1000562 by veracity74, on Flickr




P1030286 by veracity74, on Flickr




P1030249 by veracity74, on Flickr



P1030256 by veracity74, on Flickr


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 22, 2011)

Carp Ark.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## sim667 (Apr 22, 2011)

Just a couple of my phone, will be some when I get home to download my camera next week


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 24, 2011)

VSCC Silverstone | Easter Saturday


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice stack of gem post here.

neonwilderness - Nice place
toblerone3 - Clayer look like he been keep in a cage. 
JC - as always 
Garf - they all look a bit shit think you should give up


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 24, 2011)

JC - is that a Sikh bikers anti-abortion rally?


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 24, 2011)

Orb


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 24, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Garf - they all look a bit shit think you should give up


 
I had my top gear head on innit


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 24, 2011)

Cambridge


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## moody (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey Stowpairate, Cambridge I see, I reconise a few of the guys on the punts.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 24, 2011)

fen_boy said:


> JC - is that a Sikh bikers anti-abortion rally?


 
No, it's the Vaisakhi celebration in Surrey British Columbia.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 25, 2011)

All my published April pics: http://www.pbase.com/hocus_eye/april_devon&page=all


----------



## moody (Apr 25, 2011)

ah, devon.........I guessed cornwall, nice.


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 25, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


>



A popular subject this month 












Last week was horrible things are now looking good. My son earlier today escaping from the hospital ward


----------



## lobster (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 25, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> A popular subject this month



Indeed 

My boy at the park yesterday morning


















> Last week was horrible things are now looking good.


 
Glad to hear it.


----------



## cybertect (Apr 25, 2011)

A few others from this week




St Botolph-without-Aldgate, 2011 by cybertect, on Flickr





Bermondsey Wall West by cybertect, on Flickr





Ye Three Lords by cybertect, on Flickr





Sutton Station by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 25, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> A popular subject this month
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Glad to hear things have turned for the better. That kid has clear strong eyes. Looks like he has a very strong spark of life in him. You should tell him that people elsewhere are pulling for him, wishing him well.


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 26, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Glad to hear things have turned for the better. That kid has clear strong eyes. Looks like he has a very strong spark of life in him. You should tell him that people elsewhere are pulling for him, wishing him well.



Thanks for the kind words. He is doing well and is also a keen photographer.



















Nowton Park MG given the film look


----------



## mauvais (Apr 26, 2011)

Went to a forest, made a thing.





Click it for a bigger version (3MB).


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 27, 2011)

^ that clever


----------



## mauvais (Apr 27, 2011)

It's a plagiarism of this by Hockney: http://www.harpreetkhara.com/wp-content/uploads/hockney_my_mother.jpg

Good fun though - therapeutic until Photoshop cries 'too much' and staggers down in a heap. Might try some more of more manageable subjects like a building.


----------



## cybertect (Apr 27, 2011)

mauvais said:


> It's a plagiarism of this by Hockney: http://www.harpreetkhara.com/wp-content/uploads/hockney_my_mother.jpg


 
I almost asked if it was this morning


----------



## sim667 (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## sim667 (Apr 27, 2011)

mauvais said:


> It's a plagiarism of this by Hockney: http://www.harpreetkhara.com/wp-content/uploads/hockney_my_mother.jpg
> 
> Good fun though - therapeutic until Photoshop cries 'too much' and staggers down in a heap. Might try some more of more manageable subjects like a building.



Joiners, there's a documentary about hackneys joiners that's interesting, probe on YouTube. I've gotta couple of old ones I might dig out


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 28, 2011)

Day trip to Lille



























More on my flickr


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Mr.Bishie said:


>



MURDER


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 28, 2011)

sim - very nice. My photo of the same place was rather more flat!


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 28, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> MURDER


 
Sadly, Dutch Elm disease killed it last year.


----------



## pogofish (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 30, 2011)

Billy Bragg's Big Busk by cybertect, on Flickr





Billy Bragg's Big Busk by cybertect, on Flickr





Billy Bragg's Big Busk by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (May 1, 2011)

^^^ I've gone and bought myself a Panasonic G2 after being tempted by some close-out deals on the GF1, but decided I'd be after a decent EVF anyhow and once you've added a lens or two, it doesn't make such a huge difference to the portability. It's likely to be mated with my Canon FD lens collection once an adapter arrives in the post.

Pretty pleased with it so far. The first shot, of the Quire of Rochester Cathedral, was 1/5 sec handheld.


----------

